# What was this game from the 80s?



## mrsfran (Oct 8, 2013)

I only have sketchy details, sorry. It *may* have been played on an Amstrad, or maybe a Spectrum ZX, or maybe something else. My dad worked for HP, we had a lot of computers. It would have been mid to late eighties. There were wizards and spells and you collected spells and then cast them. I think it was for 2 players, maybe more. I was about 8 and could play it so it must've been pretty simple. The graphics were completely basic - maybe about the level of Granny's Garden. And a menu that told you what spells you had. There might've been witches and dragons involved.

And, er, that's it. That's all the details I can remember. If you were to show me a screen shot I would recognise it. Help?


----------



## fen_boy (Oct 8, 2013)

Wizard War on the Dragon 32?


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 8, 2013)

Chaos: Battle of Wizards


----------



## mrsfran (Oct 8, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Chaos: Battle of Wizards




YES. YES YES YES.

Amazing


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 8, 2013)

mrsfran said:


> YES. YES YES YES.
> 
> Amazing



I vaguely remember attempting to play this, too, but I had no idea how to do it - I think I was too young!


----------



## mrsfran (Oct 8, 2013)

Now that I look at it, and I see those fires, I remember that I couldn't play it either! I would always die in the fires. Or just die of spells or something. I think I just liked casting spells.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 8, 2013)

mrsfran said:


> Now that I look at it, and I see those fires, I remember that I couldn't play it either! I would always die in the fires. Or just die of spells or something. I think I just liked casting spells.



Typical thing for kids to do, init? Just pissing about. I bet your Dad was looking on, infuriated.

"She's using the incorrect spell! "

But of course they can't say anything


----------



## tommers (Oct 8, 2013)

Chaos reborn is in development by the way.

The guy who did this also made x-com.  And rebelstar.  And laser squad.


----------



## mrsfran (Oct 8, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Typical thing for kids to do, init? Just pissing about. I bet your Dad was looking on, infuriated.
> 
> "She's using the incorrect spell! "
> 
> But of course they can't say anything



There is no way my dad would have ever let me play "incorrectly"  He'd have sat there tutting and sighing and physically restraining himself from grabbing the keyboard off me until I stormed off  I have a memory of forcing a younger friend to play with me every time he came over and he had no idea what he was doing either.


----------



## mrsfran (Oct 8, 2013)

It's available as an Android app! Totally downloading tonight


----------



## mrsfran (Oct 9, 2013)

I downloaded the Android app. I still haven't got a fucking clue how to play it


----------



## Sunray (Oct 9, 2013)

What is fascinating is that someone has reviewed a 28 year old game on youtube?

Is that weird or is it just me thinking its weird.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 14, 2013)

Sunray said:


> What is fascinating is that someone has reviewed a 28 year old game on youtube?
> 
> Is that weird or is it just me thinking its weird.



more unusual than weird

if it was a 30 year old book  or film it wouldn't be weird

if it was a film that  was noticeable dated in some technical way   maybe not so much black and white  but  something like a silent film it might be unusual  but  i don't think it would be weird.

something like a 28 year old game  has  more of  a unusual quality  particularly  because of the rapid evolution of the medium  

also it  might just be a wired reviewer.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 14, 2013)

mrsfran said:


> I downloaded the Android app. I still haven't got a fucking clue how to play it


Try googling a walkthrough?


----------

